# When to expect 1st period after elective c section



## isobella (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi

I hope I have come to the right board but I wonder if you could help,  just wondered what is normal regarding when to expect your 1st period after an elective section.  I had an elective c section nearly 7 weeks ago and just wondered an idea of the normal time scale for my first period as I am going away to visit family when my baby boy will be 8+ weeks and really scared it will happen while away.    I had my first baby who was born sleeping in sept 07 at 29 weeks, I was induced and he was born naturally and I came on 32 days later and it was very scary as so heavy as didnt know what to expect, since March 07 to March 09 when I gave birth to my little boy I have been pregnant for 19 of the 24 months as I also had a missed misscariage in between, just wondered if this would have an effect and if having had a section this time delays the first period and really whats the normal timescale when to expect the first period.

Thank you and I hope this all makes sense.
Isobella


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Isobella

Are you breast feeding? This can delay AF starting (as can stress, dieting etc).

It can sometimes take a little while longer for your AF to return following a section (remember you have had major abdo surgery).

What did your GP suggest at your 6 week check up?

The times inbetween losing your first baby   and getting pg...how frequent were your periods? How where your AF before you got pg?

Sorry for all the question hun

Jxx


----------



## isobella (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi

Thank you so much for your reply, I am not BF, i had to stop at 2 weeks as he was jaundiced and his weight dropped and he wouldnt feed properly so I had to bottle feed only.

I have my 6 week check later this week as no appointments, my periods in between pregnancies were fine, always either 26-27 days like clockwork but quite heavy since giving birth in sept 07.

Thank you again for your help.
isobella


----------

